# Make complaint about Veterinary Surgery - in Dubai



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi fellow forum goers

I am located in dubai and have had a problem with a veterinary surgery in dubai. i was billed for something and had services incorrectly done. 

I wanted to know if anyone knows where to complain about this vet to the government body?

I went to the 'knowyourrights.ae' website and called them and they said to contact the ministry of health and they said to contact the ministry of environment and water. I have located them but still the arab speaking lady wasnt much help and as soon as she hears its me calling, she transfers my line elsewhere to a voicemail. 

Does anyone else know who to contact? I feel like i am on the beginning of a wild goose chase. 

hoping someone can help me. 

Best
P


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

No one has any ideas?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You would need to prove this. And then if is someone who has wasta, and you make a complaint against them, and then get mad and say you are lieing... then you are in trouble. 

It is better to just never go back there. Chalk that money up to the uae invisible tax...


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a possibility that the lady answering you doesn't quite understand what you're after and feels that she's already addressed your concerns/questions and that's why she keeps transferring you?

I doubt that the ministry of Environment would have anything to do with vets.

Do a little search on this forum and and google and you should come up with more helpful answers. And call other veterinarian clinics and ask them to guide you to the responsible authority.

Here are a couple of links I thought may help you:

https://portal.dm.gov.ae/eFormServerWebUI/WebUI/DepartmentListing.aspx?PageLang=&depart=11

http://www.**********.com/forum/messages.aspx?TopicID=121291


----------



## WeeWhiteWabbit (Sep 7, 2013)

It is the ministry of environment and water but be very careful. I would advise against this. You could be sued.


----------

